# Sick Catfish?!?...(with pics)



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I went fishing this morning around 7:30ish to a spot I go to a lot just for some fun catching catfish. Im not a catfish person generally but I cant help but loving the way it feels when Im reeling one in. 

But anyways I was fishing this morning and doing well on chicken liver and I hooked this fish. I dont know what kind of catfish it is(im guessing flathead) but it looked to be in bad shape. It put up a nice fight but when I got it on the rocks it looked horrible. The body was all scarred up and it had a wound of some sort. I dont know enough to know if it was a cut or some disease. 

I was just wondering your thoughts/comments on this particular fish. Every other fish I catch out of there is a nice brownish/tan color but this one was blueish/grey. Here are some pics, all fish were put back and hooks removed. In one pic I took the pic with the hook still in, so please dont yell at me about that one.
All pictures are linked but they are in my album in HUGE format.

Thanks
Brad

Here is the spot I go to.










Another shot.











Here are 2 random fish I caught there to compare with.



















Now here is the one that I think is sick or something










Here is the wound on him


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats not a flathead but its a channel i dont no whats wrong with it.


----------

